# Deep Fenders



## frankenbike

I know you guys that are into custom bikes can probably answer this: what are the deepest fenders commonly available? In other words, I want to cover as much of the tire sides as possible. I am gathering parts for a custom build and it's not a problem if I have to cut (notch) and weld them for fork/frame clearance. Thanks, Gary.


----------



## bikewhorder

Definitely deep Monark fenders. Maybe these are still available. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/monark-deep-fenders.155834/


----------



## frankenbike

Just bought 'em- Thank you very much, Gary!!!
"I'll be back!"


----------



## piercer_99

they do look good on a bicycle.  

imo.


----------



## Pauliemon

DEEEEEP!


----------



## frankenbike

Pretty damn sick!! The bike too. Thanks, Gary.


----------



## BLWNMNY

Pauliemon said:


> DEEEEEP!
> 
> View attachment 1044463



I love those deep fenders..........especially with the EvansAction springer.


----------



## higgens




----------



## Balloonoob

https://tse2.mm.bing.net/th?i.d.=OG...=W3Hegyw3QkS5v+iu1EkTaZIiOYaJ8T32meZ1+jSTC9k=


----------



## Balloonoob




----------



## bricycle

*NOTE: *There are two different depth Monark fenders!


----------



## JLF

I love the deep fender look.  Killer!


----------



## Nashman

higgens said:


> View attachment 1084179



*WOW!!!*


----------



## JRE

Yep I like the Deep fenders on the Shelby and monarks


----------



## Superman1984

bricycle said:


> *NOTE: *There are two different depth Monark fenders!



Can you explain ? (newbie) to vintage bikes but I have fallen in love with Monarks, their deep fenders like the ones shown, their lights and reflectors too. I imagine the newer the bike the less "deep" & wrapped around they were ?


----------



## bricycle

Superman1984 said:


> Can you explain ? (newbie) to vintage bikes but I have fallen in love with Monarks, their deep fenders like the ones shown, their lights and reflectors too. I imagine the newer the bike the less "deep" & wrapped around they were ?



Not sure if age has anything to do with it, mat be model and price. All I know two I had were same color, same springer...one may not have been a Super Deluxe.


----------



## Superman1984

bricycle said:


> Not sure if age has anything to do with it, mat be model and price. All I know two I had were same color, same springer...one may not have been a Super Deluxe.



I don't know if the 1 Monark Rocket I have would have been original but it didn't have the tank, no deep fenders, had painted truss rods, non springer fork that matched the rest of the bike.  I believe it's a '51 based on the info I read here. Fenders was swiss cheese ....otherwise I would have tried to keep it Original but I want a Super Deluxe so I will eventually use it as a Rocket clone fully resto'custom. Unfortunately the parts will cost more than the $75 bike did. Lol


----------



## Pauliemon

higgens said:


> View attachment 1084179



You know what I'd change on your bike,...nothing! That is one seriously cool bike.


----------



## Pauliemon

bricycle said:


> *NOTE: *There are two different depth Monark fenders!





Superman1984 said:


> Can you explain ? (newbie) to vintage bikes but I have fallen in love with Monarks, their deep fenders like the ones shown, their lights and reflectors too. I imagine the newer the bike the less "deep" & wrapped around they were ?



They are really cool bikes. I believe double deeps came along in (around) 1950-51.



1951 Super Deluxe



1948 Super Deluxe. This is the before pic of the bike I built.


----------



## vincev

Monark.Be careful if you buy them online because not all are deep.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

I like 'em Too


----------



## Pauliemon

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> I like 'em Too
> 
> View attachment 1108671
> 
> View attachment 1108672
> 
> View attachment 1108673
> 
> View attachment 1108674



Nice! Love the color.


----------



## Superman1984

Pauliemon said:


> They are really cool bikes. I believe double deeps came along in (around) 1950-51.
> View attachment 1108667
> 1951 Super Deluxe
> View attachment 1108668
> 1948 Super Deluxe. This is the before pic of the bike I built.



See the 2nd pic is what my '51 Monark Rocket had so was it just the Super Deluxe top end bikes that had the deep ballon tire covering fenders to be 100% Positive ?


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

Pauliemon said:


> Nice! Love the color.




              The Bike is a mix of at least 5 donor bikes.   Tank and Chain guard  Were Horribly Rusted .  Back Rack Was Smashed .  Train Light Was Black And Orange .     I Used Cocoa Bean Matte for the Brown and Pimento for the reddish orange.  Trying to blend in to match the patina of the fenders .   I'm pleased with the results .   Still need some decals .   It has a more cohesive look now.


----------



## Pauliemon

"Trying to blend in to match the patina of the fenders."
Pretty sure you pulled that off.


----------



## Pauliemon

Superman1984 said:


> See the 2nd pic is what my '51 Monark Rocket had so was it just the Super Deluxe top end bikes that had the deep ballon tire covering fenders to be 100% Positive ?



I'm not really sure. I've only noticed them on the Super Deluxe model.


----------



## Superman1984

Pauliemon said:


> I'm not really sure. I've only noticed them on the Super Deluxe model.



Sam ....the Firestone Super Cruisers had them too but a renamed Monark so


----------



## Rivnut

If you like the tank on the green bike in post #5, you'll need to start with a girl's bike and add a TRM (The Renaissance Man) convertible tank to it.  Google TRM Convertible Tank and find the TRM FaceBook page for info on where to get one. You might like his mullet fenders too.  Here's a picture of a bike with both the convertible tank and the mullet fenders (the rear fender on this bike is pretty conservative to some of his others.)


----------



## Pauliemon

Rivnut said:


> If you like the tank on the green bike in post #5, you'll need to start with a girl's bike and add a TRM (The Renaissance Man) convertible tank to it.  Google TRM Convertible Tank and find the TRM FaceBook page for info on where to get one. You might like his mullet fenders too.  Here's a picture of a bike with both the convertible tank and the mullet fenders (the rear fender on this bike is pretty conservative to some of his others.)
> View attachment 1111385



NICE!


----------



## bicycle larry

this is just a few I have done up all big fender ones


----------



## Superman1984

bicycle larry said:


> this is just a few I have done up all big fender ones
> 
> View attachment 1113119
> 
> View attachment 1113120
> 
> View attachment 1113121
> 
> View attachment 1113122



That is Purrre Monark Heaven Right There!!!


----------



## Pedaltherapy

piercer_99 said:


> they do look good on a bicycle.
> 
> imo.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1041257



Agreed


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

you can put them on anything. 1948 Huffman


----------

